# Golf for Goldens



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is fantastic. A big congratulations on another successful event!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> That is fantastic. A big congratulations on another successful event!


I don't think I will sleep tonight! What a day. I wish I could go back and do it again!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!! Where is the pic pf Steve in the dress??? ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job guy's, congrats to all of you


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Fantastic. Sounds like a big success. Very nice job.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Way to go!!!!!!!!!! Where is the pic pf Steve in the dress??? ROFL
> 
> Hooch


OMG...I completely forgot to mention that! Yes, Steve wore his kilt and golf visor which was complete with a patch of spiky gray hair - it was great! I know there are pictures somewhere...as soon as I get my hands on them I will share!  Steve is incredible - he has an energy and warmth that make you feel as if you've known him forever. EVeryone just raved about him! (maybe it was the calves...one can never be sure with the gals in my rescue!)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I don't think I will sleep tonight! What a day. I wish I could go back and do it again!!!


If I had remembered it was today, I would have had you pass along my best wishes to Donna. It always sounds like she does such a great job.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> If I had remembered it was today, I would have had you pass along my best wishes to Donna. It always sounds like she does such a great job.


Second that!!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah...I heard the good news! I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, Lisa. I'm thrilled the event was a success. It usually grows each year and this was the first. It doesn't surprise me that all the details were covered.

I take it Steve didn't win the hummer...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have it on good info that the picture of Steve is going to be posted soon,


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lisa , I thought I would save you some time...... Here is the picture everyone is waiting for....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

omg are you serious

Classic picture.........looks like lots of fun.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did Donna take that? Nice legs Steve! Steve, did you cheat? It looks like you've got yellow shorts on under that there kilt!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ok I had to edit that. If you were loucky enough to see it quit laughing it wasn't funny. ROFL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Someone tell Steve his shoes don't match his skirt!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Someone tell Steve his shoes don't match his skirt!


Yeah that is what my edited post said too. LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Mary! That shot is GREAT!!! Yes folks, I didn't lie...you see the kilt and the spiky hair visor right there! I tell ya, no one else could have pulled that off! Steve is fantastic, truly!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Yeah that is what my edited post said too. LOL


I saw it before you changed it LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How'd he get his hair to do that? Gel doesn't work in this house. Not even bed head works...Tell me, did anyone try to putt off his spikey hair? Actually, my youngest would love to be able to do that to his hair!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> How'd he get his hair to do that? Gel doesn't work in this house. Not even bed head works...Tell me, did anyone try to putt off his spikey hair? Actually, my youngest would love to be able to do that to his hair!


Kim , its part of the visor ..not Steve's real hair.... And NO ONE got a hole in one either....


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

LMAO!! Steve forgot to shave his legs!!:
People would have probably just paid money to see Steve in a skirt.
How much did you guys make Lisa? Looks like the weather cooperated.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Kim , its part of the visor ..not Steve's real hair....


LOL...I couldn't figure out what Lisa meant!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I saw it before you changed it LOL


I know I am a chickensh*te!!!! Plus I like Steve don;t want him made at me. LOL

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My word the visor part got past me and nooooooo I wasn;t looking at his legs.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This was taken at the end and some of the people already left.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see Jack made it!!! Hey, there's Cindy and Lisa! I recognize Suzanne, too! Errr, is that Suzanne?

Lisa, whose Golden are you holding? What a beauty!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Whos the dog with the patches shaved in the side? Women with white blouse holding the leash?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They don;t look drunk. ROFL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> This was taken at the end and some of the people already left.


Aww!!! Look at those gorgeous goldens! Those vests were such a hit! The golfers would come back to the clubhouse, stick a bill in one of the pockets...have a beer...stick in another bill! LOL!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The dog is Sugar who is 12 years old , who is deaf and blind. Kathy is the foster mom of Sugar


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I see Jack made it!!! Hey, there's Cindy and Lisa! I recognize Suzanne, too! Errr, is that Suzanne?
> 
> Lisa, whose Golden are you holding? What a beauty!


Yes! That's Cindy and Suzanne. The golden I have is KAtie. She was a dog whose family left her outside in their yard. Shaved her...thought they were doing her a "favor", that it would keep her cooler...:doh: She's a great dog. She's going to be drop-dead gorgeous when her coat comes in full.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Yes! That's Cindy and Suzanne. The golden I have is KAtie. She was a dog whose family left her outside in their yard. Shaved her...thought they were doing her a "favor", that it would keep her cooler...:doh: She's a great dog. She's going to be drop-dead gorgeous when her coat comes in full.


Is she up for adoption? She's beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Is she up for adoption? She's beautiful!


She sure is! She is 90 pounds of lean muscle. She really was a scene-stealer!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> She sure is! She is 90 pounds of lean muscle. She really was a scene-stealer!


She's bigger than my boys! That face is something. She's just stunning! It's funny, I feel like I know the people in that photo!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> The dog is Sugar who is 12 years old , who is deaf and blind. Kathy is the foster mom of Sugar


Sugar came up with Walter. She is precious. Kathy and her husband adopted her. She's just recently lost all her sight.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

who has the pink visor on?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Aww!!! Look at those gorgeous goldens! Those vests were such a hit! The golfers would come back to the clubhouse, stick a bill in one of the pockets...have a beer...stick in another bill! LOL!


What a great idea!!! I would have weighed the poor dog down with dollar bills. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> She's bigger than my boys! That face is something. She's just stunning! It's funny, I feel like I know the people in that photo!


If you saw her in person you'd melt! She has a STRONG prey drive. She is so intelligent...she watches her handler like a hawk and responds well to commands. She is strong on the leash - needs work there. Pulled several arms from sockets today!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> If you saw her in person you'd melt! She has a STRONG prey drive. She is so intelligent...she watches her handler like a hawk and responds well to commands. She is strong on the leash - needs work there. Pulled several arms from sockets today!


Maybe she should have jumped in the Golf Cart! I was just showing her photo to DH. He smiled and ran out of the room...LOL I'm still trying to convince him to foster. He said he can give them up!

The Vests are great! What a great idea about the pockets!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Maybe she should have jumped in the Golf Cart! I was just showing her photo to DH. He smiled and ran out of the room...LOL I'm still trying to convince him to foster. He said he can give them up!
> 
> The Vests are great! What a great idea about the pockets!


Oh, bring him to the next outing - we catch a lot of husbands that way!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> The Vests are great! What a great idea about the pockets!


Mrs Hooch just saw the vests and siad I want a vest. LOL

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Mrs Hooch just saw the vests and siad I want a vest. LOL
> 
> Hooch


LOL...I don't even have one of those vests for my two. Maybe Donna can have some made up and sell them to raise more funds??? Hey, how about GRF Vests? Money can go to a rescue for those sold. I'd better go to bed.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yea!! Congratulations!! It looks like it was a blast for everyone!! I'm so glad it was such a success! The dogs look so happy in their yellow vests!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Mrs Hooch just saw the vests and siad I want a vest. LOL
> 
> Hooch


We could ALL use a couple of those vests!

Well thank you to all of you who gave your genuine support! You guys are great! I am going to hang out with my doggies now and just relax!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Have fun you deserve a rest!!!

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wicked happy that the event went off with out a hitch. Very good thing that it wasn't too windy for Steve and his kilt ::: Donna really knows how to pull off a great event. I'll bet everyone had a blast.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations and hats off to Brinkley'smom, Cindy H, Sharlin, 
Lisa and volunteers from Sunshine ~ woo hoo, way to go guys ~
what a great achievement to help our four legged friends.
You all are very special and you ROCK!
Glad to hear the day was a success.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to here it was a success and everything went well. Sounds like everyone had a good time and Steve in the kilt was a big hit....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So, what and when is the next event?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

1 Kilt - $65.00
1 Spike Hair Visor -19.00

Playing in the first annual Ryley's Run Golf For Goldens---*PRICELESS!!!!!!!!


*It's been a long time since I've had as much fun and felt as good as I did yesterday. Donna had everything set up top-notch and first class. I was greeted at the airport Thursday night by Donna & Brinkley (God do I Love Brinks) and the next thing I knew it was early Sunday and I had to go home. Ryley's Run is starting to be synonomous with success, fun times, and happy Goldens. Thank you to ALL the volunteers at Sunshine that showed up and worked soooooooooooo hard--they were tireless in helping do whatever needed to be done. SPECIAL Thanks to Lisa for letting me know SkyPup would have been proud--stayed with me all night and the entire flight home. THANKS DONNA, RYLEYS RUN & SUNSHINE!! It was a blast and you better believe I'll be there next year.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well Steve, you helped out in a huge way with RR in CA and now with Golf4Goldens...You deserve a big thanks, too!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Kim--but I was such a small cog in a very well greased gear--it went off flawless due to all the groundwork Ryleys Run & Sunshine put into it. I've got some pics I'll post as soon as I get some sleep!!!!! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Events need All the cogs...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping for someone!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Well Steve, you helped out in a huge way with RR in CA and now with Golf4Goldens...You deserve a big thanks, too!


Ditto that! Steve your enthusiasm and genuine love of rescue really recharged our batteries! You can never know how much it meant to all of us to have you there. 

BTW...I wish I could take even a smidgen of credit for the tournament...but all I did was show up!  I didn't know what to expect so the entire day was one great surprise after the next.

How about those golfers??? Weren't they the nicest people?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are the man Steve. Even if you get a PM from someone saying I said otherwise!!!!!!!! ROFL You know your the greatest in my book.

Hooch


----------



## SuzChance (Oct 8, 2007)

*Golf Fore Goldens*

Yes Kim that is me. You have a good memory!! 

It was a wonderful day all round!! Met so many kind, warm, and supportive people,....very generous too. The goldens felt the same....as some golfers even shared their dinner with our pooches!!! 

Our group, Sunshine, is just so honored to be part of Ryley's Run family!! We can't wait for 2008!!

Suzanne


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

SuzChance said:


> Yes Kim that is me. You have a good memory!!
> 
> It was a wonderful day all round!! Met so many kind, warm, and supportive people,....very generous too. The goldens felt the same....as some golfers even shared their dinner with our pooches!!!
> 
> ...


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're on GRF!!!! You'll have to introduce yourself so everyone knows who you are! Oh, and pictures of your dogs...a MUST!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Suzanne!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're on GRF!!!! You'll have to introduce yourself so everyone knows who you are! Oh, and pictures of your dogs...a MUST!


It was wonderful speaking to you, Suzanne! I'm glad you posted. 
I'm sorry I wasn't at G4G's with all of you. It was hard to see the photo and not be there. 

The excitement all of you who attented felt is the same one a person feels when doing the RR run and walk. It's very hard to describe. You work your butt off, don't have time to look up, but you loved doing it and would do it all over again!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm still on cloud nine!!!! What a wonderful, wonderful time I had - THANKS DONNA & RYLEY'S RUN--we're gonna pack that place nexy year---soooooooo cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ryley's Run already has people that attended calling and try to reserve a slot for next year---WATCH OUT Guilderland, NY---we're on the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so great that you were able to raise a lot of money for the dogs. It sounds like it was a huge success


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> That is so great that you were able to raise a lot of money for the dogs. It sounds like it was a huge success


Next year's is booked! We're raising the bar and hope to see many more people there helping us to reach our goal! Raising money is great - but another very important benefit is the awareness this has raised. I am still surprised when people say they've never heard of rescue or realized there are so many dogs in need.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear it was a success! Can't wait for more Ryley's Run events.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am still trying to get over the visor. The hair looks so life like in the pictures.

Hooch


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, since I'm fairly new here, anyone care to share names with faces on the group photo? I'd love to know what you guys look like...except Steve---nice hair/visor combo buddy!!! LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I am still trying to get over the visor. The hair looks so life like in the pictures.
> 
> Hooch


Imagine the thoughts going through my mind when I first saw him! My eyes went immediately up to "the hair"! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I really think Sunshine should hold a RR in CT. Think of all those GR's you have that could wear a vest saying, "I'm adoptable" on the side and all the participants attending. Have someone there to fill out applications and such. The other important thing is, people do not know they can foster. I've heard this over and over again. Intelligent people. I had a friend talk about a service to rent dogs. I said, "Why rent a dog when you can foster?" She said, "Foster, what is fostering?"


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Double post! Yikes...and think about the photo op Suzanne would have for a Calendar!

I'm sorry, when I start thinking, I get into trouble. Oh...and I might be able to get Robin involved. Your wonderful rescue helped with Bailey. She has hundreds of very healthy cheerleaders and gymnist's (sp) that do community service!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That Kimm always thinking. Now your thinking in doubles. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Had the hiccups! 

I can be bored out of my mind, but when I start to see someone talking about helping the dogs and making a difference, it sets a fire under my big ole' butt. Could be that I met up and had a nice conversation with someone who is in rescue this afternoon, too!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like a great time, guys...so glad it was such a success... Sunshine is very close to my heart...and Bo's too!!!!!!!!!! 

The Pics are great! LOL Steve...love the hair!:bowl:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> Sounds like a great time, guys...so glad it was such a success... Sunshine is very close to my heart...and Bo's too!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Pics are great! LOL Steve...love the hair!:bowl:


Hey Lorraine!!! Hope all is well with you and the dynamic duo!!!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Hey Lorraine!!! Hope all is well with you and the dynamic duo!!!


 
Thanks, Lisa. We are doing fine...the two goofballs really keep me on my toes, I must say...they keep the vacuum in my hand too. :doh:

Someday when I learn to post pictures on this forum I will give you guys an update.


----------

